# Feeding mantis to mantis's



## Malnra (May 12, 2008)

When you have one that did not molt right do you A) freeze them .... B keep them as handicapped .... C) feed them to a healthy one ?

I am not sure I can do the feed one to another, *IF* I did it I would not be able to watch. Just curious if I would be the only evil one *IF* I did this.


----------



## OGIGA (May 12, 2008)

No, I did it before... and you know how not evil I am...


----------



## Andrew (May 12, 2008)

If they're crippled beyond fixing then I always feed them to something else. Usually one of my lizards though...it's quite a rare delicacy for them! :lol:


----------



## obregon562 (May 12, 2008)

i freeze 'n feed. To my plants. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 12, 2008)

Now ya know I post a lot of pics of crippled babies here, about all I do post  , I usually keep them fat and happy till the end, the last one I had watched me every time I came in the room, her head would follow me around, she was a fattie when I got done, I grow em big here in the country, more like little cows than crippled mantis :lol: .


----------



## macro junkie (May 13, 2008)

somtimes C somtimes A..im going to be hated for this but do i care?   

this ant had a bad shed and come out all crippled after sheding to adult..so my flowermantis had it for lunch :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (May 13, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Now ya know I post a lot of pics of crippled babies here, about all I do post  , I usually keep them fat and happy till the end, the last one I had watched me every time I came in the room, her head would follow me around, she was a fattie when I got done, I grow em big here in the country, more like little cows than crippled mantis :lol: .


so which one is it..A,B or C :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rick (May 13, 2008)

Usually end up as food for one of my herps.


----------



## macro junkie (May 13, 2008)

oh ok..glad im not the only one that does it..my idol had bad shed last night 5th instar..grrrr so i gave it to my devil had it for breakfast..


----------



## Picho (May 13, 2008)

Same here, throwing mantis away is a waste, only feed them to other ones or put them in glass-case


----------



## Kruszakus (May 14, 2008)

My sister has Beardies, you can guess what happens with mismolted mantids and the ones at the end of their lifespan


----------



## Isis (May 14, 2008)

My leopard geckos also enjoy mantids...


----------



## macro junkie (May 14, 2008)

im surprised so many people do it


----------



## matt020593 (May 14, 2008)

Like you adult female B. Mendica Krus.

Hahaha.

Never done it but probably would do. I've fed phasmids to fish.

Matt


----------



## Krissim Klaw (May 15, 2008)

I've never had a crippled mantis via shedding so not sure what exactly I would do. I keep them strictly as pets so I wouldn't have the heart to feed them to something else. Depending on how serious the injury is I might try keeping them alive. If not I would probably freeze for a quick death.


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 4, 2008)

i make pie of them....


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 6, 2008)

Lol

If i have one that cant survive and it has to be put out of its misery i feed it to something else, same for any of my bugs, my vinegaroon had a crippled eurycantha stick insect this morning


----------

